# atlas engine has me puzzeled



## UPfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and have a question that has been bugging me for a while. I'm not sure if this is the right area to post so excuse me if it's not. 

I have and Atlas sd60m that runs fine in the turns but slows down and lurches when on straight track. All other engines Atlas and Kato (2 the exact model even) are fine so I don't beleive it's a track issue. Also checked the trucks and they're rolling well off the engine. Have opened and looked for anything out of place in comparison to the other 2 exact models and have not seen anything. My limited knowledge of these trains is unable to find the problem. I'm sure I've overlooked something. I thank you in advance for any assitance in pointing me in the right direction.

Joe


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

That is an odd one. dose it do it in both direction?


----------



## UPfan (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes it does it in both directions. I will add that if I give it a lot of power it will run smoother but then it's flying around the track


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Have you cleaned the wheels and all the pick up contacts? Sometimes the stresses of a curve can make a connection stronger.


----------



## UPfan (Jan 7, 2013)

The rear truck is the issue. I've cleaned the wheels and contacts but it just wont give me a good connection. It rolls smooth just with the gears of the engine but once power is applied it wont run well. Will simply replace it and be done with it. Thanks


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not gonna tell ya what to do but just because the wires and connections look ok doesn't always mean they are.. Cold splatter solder will cause cutting out from motor draw..

Ground issues can create what you are talking about as well


----------



## UPfan (Jan 7, 2013)

I switched the trucks out with another sd60 and the engine in question ran as smooth as the others. I'll keep messing with the truck and see if I can get a better connection. Gears are fine though, it turns really smooth on it's own


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Since you swapped the trucks with another loco, how does the donor loco run now? Same issues or not?


----------



## UPfan (Jan 7, 2013)

I had the same issue and it was a little slow too. I placed both good trucks on one and it runs smooth again. I also got 2 new trucks from ebay for 20 bucks and replaced both questionalble ones and now all engines are running as they should. Thanks for the advice!


----------

